# Uninstalling SS Hack and Jailbreak on K3



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

I am trying to get my hack uninstalled before I find myself with the 3.1 update on my K3. I installed the jailbreak and hack on Sept. 30, 2010, and, when looking at the hack files on MobileRead, I find a newer version of the uninstall file than was available when I installed the hacks. Am I ok to go ahead and use that (those) file(s), or do I need to root around and find the ones that were included in the .zip file when I first downloaded it. (I'm at work, and those files are on my home computer. I really want to turn on my wireless, but need to get the hacks off first.)

I need to uninstall the hack first, reboot, and then do the jailbreak uninstall, right? I have wifi+3G, and I think I remember needing the files that just specify K3g. Is that correct?  (I'm a victim of info overload, as I've been reading nearly every thread I can find here on the KB before posting this.) 

Thanks!


----------



## ff2 (Oct 20, 2010)

I replied in the other thread but it may be important to repeat it here:

**CAUTION**

I guess I was in the same boat as you.  I was not sure what hack, well, the date of the hack, I had used.  I just tried using the latest version and was scared xxxxless - huge error screen - lots of text, error message and basically said failure to update software.  

***I did finally notice the less prominent advisory - PRESS R on keyboard to resume using your kindle.  That got me going and my k3 is back but with hacks still in place.***

I got the k3 in early Oct and did the hack later like late Oct or maybe Nov.  It might be nice if there were a way to identify which version of the hack was installed so you can UNDO it more easily or if the removal tool were more universal.  But it is a hack and we are more or less on our own.  Complicating it for me - I did have a c drive crash around New Years so I had to search for potential downloads in backup prior to that crash.  In the interim but think I found another earlier version of the hacks and may try that when I regain some adrenaline for the next exciting rush. 

Bottom line - you need the UNinstall hack that matches the installed hack.  (it looks as if the jailbreak may be the same version but I'm not sure)

I don't know if there's an archive of older hacks.  Good luck.


----------



## ff2 (Oct 20, 2010)

Okay, regathered my nerve and added what I thought was the correct Screensaver UNinstall.  It appears to have worked (sniff - my wonderful hiking trip photos are gone) and I am greeted by BIRDS.  I guess the dead authors will appear in time.

Now to remove the jailbreak.


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

ff2 said:


> Okay, regathered my nerve and added what I thought was the correct Screensaver UNinstall. It appears to have worked (sniff - my wonderful hiking trip photos are gone) and I am greeted by BIRDS. I guess the dead authors will appear in time.
> 
> Now to remove the jailbreak.


Did you have to locate archived files in order to uninstall?


----------



## ff2 (Oct 20, 2010)

And last but not least - I ran the Jailbreak UNinstall and it appears to have worked although I'm not sure how to tell.  But it said SUCCESSFUL when I ran it.


----------



## ff2 (Oct 20, 2010)

In MY archives I found hack versions dated (well, downloaded) Oct 20, 2010.  The version appears to be 0.15.N (as opposed to the currently available 0.18.N)

The jailbreak seems to have the current version so that may not have changed.


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

ff2 said:


> In MY archives I found hack versions dated (well, downloaded) Oct 20, 2010. The version appears to be 0.15.N (as opposed to the currently available 0.18.N)
> 
> The jailbreak seems to have the current version so that may not have changed.


The 0.15 version is what I have. I'm sure I'll find them at home.

Is this what you did?

Drop the uninstall.bin file (ss hack) into the root directory; reboot.
Drop the uninstall.bin file (jailbreak) into the root directory; reboot.


----------



## ff2 (Oct 20, 2010)

Cindy416 said:


> The 0.15 version is what I have. I'm sure I'll find them at home.
> 
> Is this what you did?
> 
> ...


I dropped that UNinstall bin into the root. I "safely removed" the k3. Then Home, Menu, Settings, Menu, then UPDATE YOUR KINDLE (4th menu item down). It asked for permission, I okayed it, then it did its thing.

Followed the same course for both hack UNinstalls. First SS and then jailbreak.


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

ff2 said:


> I dropped that UNinstall bin into the root. I "safely removed" the k3. Then Home, Menu, Settings, Menu, then UPDATE YOUR KINDLE (4th menu item down). It asked for permission, I okayed it, then it did its thing.
> 
> Followed the same course for both hack UNinstalls. First SS and then jailbreak.


Thanks. That's what I remember having done with my K2, but wanted to be sure. I really hate to lose my screensavers. Hope one of our KB hackers will come up with something for 3.1.


----------



## ff2 (Oct 20, 2010)

Re: screensavers

Yup, I am now staring at Virginia Woolf and I am not pleased.  Prior to the UNinstall I was staring at a bunchberry miniature dogwood.  I also had a great shot of the Devil's Postpile, Lamarck Lake and other scenes from the Sierra and Yosemite and the Desert Southwest as well as the local Cascades.


----------



## HappyGuy (Nov 3, 2008)

Why did you need to uninstall the hacks? For the upgrade?  Probably not necessary - I manually installed the upgrade without removing the hacks and everything worked just fine. In fact, before I restarted my K to finalize the upgrade I changed some of the pictures in my screen saver folder. Killed two birds with one restart!


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

HappyGuy said:


> Why did you need to uninstall the hacks? For the upgrade? Probably not necessary - I manually installed the upgrade without removing the hacks and everything worked just fine. In fact, before I restarted my K to finalize the upgrade I changed some of the pictures in my screen saver folder. Killed two birds with one restart!


Apparently, you won't be able to remove the screensaver and/or font hacks, as well as the jailbreak, once you've upgraded to 3.1. I just finished removing my hacks, and don't have 3.1 yet. I'm hoping that our resident jailbreak and ss/font hack creators will be able to come up with hacks that work with 3.1. I've already had to look at Virginia Woolf one too many times.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

HappyGuy said:


> Why did you need to uninstall the hacks? For the upgrade? Probably not necessary - I manually installed the upgrade without removing the hacks and everything worked just fine. In fact, before I restarted my K to finalize the upgrade I changed some of the pictures in my screen saver folder. Killed two birds with one restart!


The reports I've seen to date are that the 3.1.x will install OK if you have the hacks, but then you will not be able to uninstall them should you want/need to. (Once the hackers figure out how to deal with the new configuration, they may overcome that issue, but no guarantees at this point.)


----------

